# Downoi melting



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know whats wrong. I put the plant in yesterday and today its beginning to melt. My water is pretty hard but downoi should be able to stand it. The substrate is ADA with 3 wpg and CO2 injection. Does it usually do this when it transfers from a different tank?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, downoi will almost always melt and regrow when it changes tanks. Just let it melt and it will grow back. You may have to let it float for a while if it becomes difficult to stay in the substrate. I changed substrates from Flourite + Onyx to ADA and mine melted. It did the same thing in another new tank I set up with Florabase. It's finally beginning to grow back. I don't think it's the substrate, but rather the KH of the water. It will grow well in a wide range of KH's, up to at least 16 dKH anyway.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have had a similar experience where the downoi seem to turn for the worst. However, I kept them in, and within 2 weeks some of the older leaves died, flaked off, and new growth resumed. Once downoi gets established it'll start sprouting new plants all over the place. So be patient, and it'll bounce back.

-John N.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

All the leaves disappeared and only the base is left. Do I leave it as it is?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes. Try to leave it planted if you can.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya, try to keep it in the substrate and don't touch it. The less you touch it, the better chance it will have at rebounding. You may even try floating it, to grow out the roots, then plant it.

-John N.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Weird, my downoi didn't do that when I first put it in the tank... Must have gotten lucky


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Theres nothing left. Is my water that bad haha


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

strange, must be something else it didnt like, mine did melt/die back also when i first planted it, but it quickly rebounded in a couple of weeks. how warm is your water? i noticed mine didnt do to well in a 80-82F tank but does great in 72-74F.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I had some downoi melt down to the stem, and it grew back. It took quite some time, but it did. I also had Nesea. sp "red" grow back from a 1" stem. I noticed it had a single bud, so I left it, and low and behold, it's growing back well after 3 months! However, I did have some Ludwigia inclinata "Cuba" I tried that with, but unfortunately, it didn't make it.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

There might be something in there. I wonder disturb the substrate around it


----------

